# New to this forum



## Gainzotheclown77 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum. Have been using steroids on and off for the past 3 years. Currently taking 100 mg test prop EOD courtesy of Dutch pharma. Always interested in learning.


----------



## macedog24 (Jun 6, 2018)

On BEHALF of MileHighKratom welcome. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## botamico (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## BadGas (Jun 30, 2018)

On behalf of H-AS Pharma ... Welcome to IMF.. be sure to sign up at our sister site too.. ASF. Most of the same cats and same sponsors over there.. 


Stick around... You have plenty of opportunity to learn, as there's tons of knowledge and bro's willing to help out here .. 


And don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions ..



Gainzotheclown77 said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum. Have been using steroids on and off for the past 3 years. Currently taking 100 mg test prop EOD courtesy of Dutch pharma. Always interested in learning.


----------



## Ratgut (Jul 12, 2018)

welcome...


----------



## Jnc123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Gainzotheclown77 said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum. Have been using steroids on and off for the past 3 years. Currently taking 100 mg test prop EOD courtesy of Dutch pharma. Always interested in learning.


Hello Bro,


There is a promotion you may interested in. Here are details.


HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit)$180/kit

Buy 2 to get 1 FREE

US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD


If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.

If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits and free US domestic shipping. = pay $720 to get 4+2= 6 kits.


Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.


After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


Poppy

Giant Lab

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 6, 2018)

Gainzotheclown77 said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum. Have been using steroids on and off for the past 3 years. Currently taking 100 mg test prop EOD courtesy of Dutch pharma. Always interested in learning.


Welcome to ASF.
I have always liked faster esters and there powers lol

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------

